# Haunted Grandfather Clock



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

After running the lights through, I then went ahead and spray painted the inside portion of the box ahead of time. Then ran the lights down the inside edge.









Here is a photo looking up at the lights from inside the box.










Now here is the fun part:: With the extra xmas lights, I had I took them and hot glued them around the backside of the clock. Remember those pilot holes I drilled earlier, My thought was the blue light would shine in on the photo for a cool effect. (well later testing showed it only gave a smidge of light filtering through) I am going to leave it alone but would suggest for anyone in the future, to look at a different method of this idea. 








I went ahead and glued a bit of cotton (??) rope to the inside clock hole and then hot glued the clock in place. After the clock was in place, I glued another section of rope around the face of the clock. 










In this photo you can barely see the blue lights shining through, and even with the lights off, it is barely visible. 










Here is the where I left the project at when I went to bed last night. 









I started at 3pm and stopped at 8pm. Ended up with 3 burnt fingers and top lip, from the glue gun. Was in to much pain to keep going, so let me know what you think. I will post more pics as I work on it. The Bottom of the box is not shown in photo as it is outside awaiting to be attached.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

okay first off, very creative using cardboard. Cant wait to see more progress, but, how in the world did you burn your lip on the glue gun??? were you trying to taste the glue??

heh..


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Trying to glue those stupid lights to the cardboard, light moved, fingers went into glue, reaction stick hot fingers into mouth to cool off, got glue on lip. Trust me I was not happy for the rest of the night, walking around with an ice pack in my hand, and on my mouth. I look like I have been sucker punched.. Remember to set your glue gun to the low temp not high.. I need to invent hot glue gloves, I am always burning myself.


----------



## fravak (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice start!

It's easy to burn your lip without even trying to taste the glue: Hot glue on the finger, yell, finger to the mouth, hot glue still attached to the finger goes straight to the lip, yell louder. Not that I've done that or anything.... It's better to taste the glue when the sticks are cool.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow and maybe they should start manufacturing Flavor Sticks for glue guns! LOL It may be painful - but it tastes sooo good!  

I digress --- Love your new clock! And way to keep the costs down. 
_Cardboard Rocks!_ (_Scissor? - you win_... ) (think about it...)


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

There needs to be a topic on Halloween Props things not to do. 

1. Stick finger with HOT glue on it, in your mouth. 

Don't make me laugh it hurts.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

hehehe, sorry you got hurt but it's a funny story......whats that old saying.....

"It's all fun and games until someone sticks hot glue in their mouth"


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Well that is something they don't teach you in school.  Don't stick molten glue in your mouth. Glad you are ok though.


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Very cool! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

That's looking cool. I feel your pain with the glue gun.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

great looking clock GP.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Nice!!!!!!*


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I love this!

By the way...you are not alone. I glopped some hot glue on the back of my right hand and immediately wiped it off with the palm of the left hand. DOH! Now two burnt hands. GAH!


----------



## helenback (Dec 20, 2009)

Hot Glue, it's the Napalm of crafters and do it yourselfers every where!
By the way you forgot the usual disclaimer at they start of most tutorials...


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks really good great idea!


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Excellent Idea!! I never thought of a grandfather clock, and yes last year I also got hot wax on one hand, then peeled it off with the other, a burnt thumb and forefinger is a major pain.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

I will be using this idea for this year thank you again!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Can't wait to see your progress. And YES, hot glue = Napalm. It just burns and burns and burns...


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Fast forward a year later . . . how's the lip? And how did the clock turn out?


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

yes please share, how did the clock turn out or did the glue / lip incident prove its and your undoing?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry about the hot glue but we will all admire your determination to finish the project. Please finish this project, it looks fantastic so far!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm interested too! I love building in cardboard - it's pretty darn nifty and usually FREE!

So more pics and finished piece? Pretty please?


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks great so far! We built ours last year from foam! Hot glue is painful here's our clock


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

The inside we painted words and eyes with black light paint. Then we put a blacklight inside the clock and the effect was awesome


----------



## killa283 (May 11, 2011)

great project


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

I was looking around for more room decorations for my Dracula's Castle and this will be a wonderful addition..besides..I got a new high powered glue gun for Christmas and haven't even opened it yet...sooooo sad...have they made those flavored glue sticks yet???


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

Great idea! I like to build with cardboard too. It's free and relatively easy to get. I think I'll try this out this year. Thanks for sharing, can't wait to see the finished project.


----------

